# Aspirin



## LittleOak (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, I had my egg collection today. They have prescribed prednisolone to start tomorrow morning and progesterone to start tomorrow night. In my schedule book, they had asked me to get 75mg aspirin and start taking it  when- I think the day after egg collection but when I rang the clinic to check they had gone home and there is no one there tomorrow. What would you advise, is it normally taken the day afetr EC?? Thanks...


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Did you speak to clinic about this? Sorry not to reply before but had a busy few days. Generally speaking there is no set rules on when to take aspirin. Some start from EC and some from ET, some use for first trimester and some use beyond this into second, or even third.

I'd start taking if you haven't already. Lots of   for ET & the 2ww

Maz x


----------



## LittleOak (Nov 27, 2009)

Thankyou... I did start taking it on the Monday, rang the clinic and they said all fine to do. Had ET, 2 blasts... test Dec 13th!! Thanks for your help xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted  Snuggle in embies    

All the best 
Maz x


----------

